# My living room/HT



## davidag02 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey everyone!
I am new to HTS, but have already learned a lot just from browsing through what others have posted.

This entire setup has come together just during the past year. :bigsmile:
As usual though, it is a work in progress. I am actually a little unsure about what to do next, so I would really appreciate any feedback you all have.

Here's what I've got so far:

Panasonic TH-42PZ77U 42" Plasma TV calibrated with Avia
Onkyo TX-SR605 AVR
Samsung upconverting DVD player
PS3 with PS3 Toothfairy (converts IR signals to bluetooth for use with universal remote)
Logitech Harmony 550

3.1 speaker setup including:
Oldschool 3-way KLH mains
Pioneer center
HSU STF-2 Sub



















As I mentioned previously, this room serves multiple purposes and is a very open floor plan. Behind where the picture is taken, the room continues on into a dining area, with a kitchen off to the side. Imagine an L-shaped room with the theater wall being at the top of the L. There are also 2 open stairwells that come directly off of this room to access the other 2 floors of the condo.

Eventually I want to expand to a full 7.1 system, but the wife has already mandated that any other additional speakers be on-wall or in-wall with absolutely no wires showing. My plan is to have an electrician come in and wire the whole place up for some speakers and can lighting. However, that will have to wait while I save up the money.

In the meantime, I would really like to upgrade my current speakers. Since the room is so open, I would like to stick with a 3 way tower for my fronts, but go with a slimmer profile. I am strongly considering these RBH towers: http://www.rbhsound.com/1266se.shtml

I'm considering them just off of looks and reviews alone, but have no doubt it would be an improvement over my current speakers.

Well that's it...
Any suggestions, both big and small, are more than welcome. :T

David
Houston, TX


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Very clean, very nice, very simple.
Great job!
Is your power and HDMI run twice through the wall?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

davidag02 said:


> In the meantime, I would really like to upgrade my current speakers. Since the room is so open, I would like to stick with a 3 way tower for my fronts, but go with a slimmer profile. I am strongly considering these RBH towers: http://www.rbhsound.com/1266se.shtml


Hi David, Welcome to the Shack.

For speaker recommendations A budget would be a good place to start. I highly recommend SVS But if we could have a better idea of what you want to spend that would be a good start.


----------



## davidag02 (Oct 24, 2008)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> Very clean, very nice, very simple.
> Great job!
> Is your power and HDMI run twice through the wall?


Thank you very much! I'm pretty proud of the install. It was my first time ever to wall mount a TV, and it came out looking even better than I expected.

I used what's called a Power Bridge for the TV. It's basically two outlets, connected with some Romex behind the wall. The top outlet feeds the TV, and the bottom one runs to a surge protector which then runs to a live outlet. It's a very simple and safe way to hide the wires. I highly recommend this to anyone wanting to wall mount a flat screen TV.

http://www.powerbridgesolution.com/powerbridgeproducts/powerbridgekits.html

For the video feed, I have a single HDMI cable which connects the AVR to the TV. The Onkyo does full HDMI upconversion, so no need for extra cables. I used a couple of HDMI wall plates to keep things looking clean.

Pretty funny how it worked out... 
The center of the TV was right on top of a stud, so I ran one cable down either side of it. The stud helps to shield the video from any electrical interference. :jiggy:

This forum has more smilies than I've seen anywhere else!



tonyvdb said:


> Hi David, Welcome to the Shack.
> 
> For speaker recommendations A budget would be a good place to start. I highly recommend SVS But if we could have a better idea of what you want to spend that would be a good start.


Thanks for the welcome!

I would like to replace all 3 front speakers. The sub is both brand new and great, so upgrading it is a lot lower on my list.

The RBH's that I posted are pretty far outside of what I would like to spend. Though I'm very attracted to their slim profile and the fact that they are a 3-way, full range design. I would like to keep it around $1500 for 3 new speakers. I've been considering a few offerings from AV123, but I always see mixed reviews on them.


----------



## davidag02 (Oct 24, 2008)

I will be posting some updated pictures next week, because yesterday I pulled the trigger on some new speakers! :jump:

They are not the RBH's that I had my eye on, but they are very similar.
I will post the details on my purchase and a review of them once they arrive next week. :bigsmile:


----------

